
Ex-Windows chief: Here's why Microsoft waged war on open source - bovermyer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ex-windows-chief-heres-why-microsoft-waged-war-on-open-source/
======
kerng
Yeah, saying that Microsoft was on wrong side of history is a bit ingenuine
from Brad Smith... Open Source (making code accessible and inspectable) is the
better approach. Microsoft did that also starting early 2000s via their shared
source stuff.

Microsoft was not on the wrong side per se - they were the once who _made
history_.

Bill Gates' idea that software is something you can sell is what Microsoft was
all about back then. The cloud is changing that, now they sell services and
subscriptions.

